# New here



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi everyone just wanted to say hi. I recently had to sell my barista express, currently have a pod machine







. I now have a small budget to get a machine and grinder. I will keep an eye in the for sale section to see what comes available on here. Time to start doing some research.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome , what's your budget ?


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

That all depends on what the wife says. I've only just started working on her, you know the old tricks of leaving web pages open on coffee machines, complaining about the poor quality of the pod machine etc etc. I'm hoping to get up to £400 to get me started up again. I wish I had found this forum before buying the barista express as I never really got on with it. I think I need a more forgiving setup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jnestie84 said:


> That all depends on what the wife says. I've only just started working on her, you know the old tricks of leaving web pages open on coffee machines, complaining about the poor quality of the pod machine etc etc. I'm hoping to get up to £400 to get me started up again. I wish I had found this forum before buying the barista express as I never really got on with it. I think I need a more forgiving setup.


Forgiving in what way ?

Espresso isnt easy , you need some scales , patience and research to get a decent shot .

the BE is pretty user friendly by all accounts, so what do you want from your next machine .

If you are ruling out Sage then your looking at a Gaggia Classic and grinder , and if anything these are less forgiving machines ( temp surfing etc )

So .....what's your want list include ?


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

I found it to be inconsistent but having spent the last few days reading on here that was down to me and not the machine. I naively thought mr Blumenthal had done all the hard work for me. I suppose the Gaggia classic is the best option for me on my budget, it's more that I will be going into it with a different mindset this time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jnestie84 said:


> I found it to be inconsistent but having spent the last few days reading on here that was down to me and not the machine. I naively thought mr Blumenthal had done all the hard work for me. I suppose the Gaggia classic is the best option for me on my budget, it's more that I will be going into it with a different mindset this time.


Ah ok , there is no simple solution to espresso ( except Nespresso )

Have a look at the these threads to give yourself a head start.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

As i said earlier the Gaggia's and their lack of temp stability ( hence temp surfing ) mean they can be pretty unforgiving unless you are prepared to follow a few processes to get them in the ball park for temp.


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to reply I will have a look at these now.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome. Do feel free to ask anything that you want here. You'll get honest, unbiased advice!


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks, it looks like a great forum. I'm sure I will have loads of questions although I will try and search before asking.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

The Sage DTP is currently £250 (Lakeland or Amazon), so maybe worth another go? Separate grinder gives you more flexibility and prob under budget


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

pgarrish said:


> The Sage DTP is currently £250 (Lakeland or Amazon), so maybe worth another go? Separate grinder gives you more flexibility and prob under budget


To be honest it will all depend if I get my budget or my wife's budget







. I'm in no real rush, there's so much on the forum to read up about.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Jnestie84 said:


> To be honest it will all depend if I get my budget or my wife's budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will just determine how much you spend on the grinder


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I would agree with pgarrish. There would be a few good grinders to investigate- the Eureka Mignon is apparently good, or a second-hand Mazzer major/ mini/ super jolly- these are often available on ebay etc for £150-200, meaning you should just stay within budget. I got hold of a Mazzer mini timer a while ago for £150 and have actually been pairing it with the Barista Express recently, and the results are better than the built in grinder. I originally bought the BE to use at work and needed a small footprint, but am now upgrading to the Sage DB which is due to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

Dumnorix said:


> I would agree with pgarrish. There would be a few good grinders to investigate- the Eureka Mignon is apparently good, or a second-hand Mazzer major/ mini/ super jolly- these are often available on ebay etc for £150-200, meaning you should just stay within budget. I got hold of a Mazzer mini timer a while ago for £150 and have actually been pairing it with the Barista Express recently, and the results are better than the built in grinder. I originally bought the BE to use at work and needed a small footprint, but am now upgrading to the Sage DB which is due to arrive tomorrow!


No sleep for you tonight then, bet you can't wait


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope you get your budget!! I managed to get 9 months interest free credit on the DB which seems like a good deal- Dawsons ecookshop. £107 a month I can just about manage by working some extra hours....


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes- have been tracking the parcel and is now on the way to Trowbridge (I'm in Somerset). Mind you, with the wind here I don't think I'll sleep anyway!


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

It might even get blown up to cumbria instead.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Lucky you if it does...!


----------

